
I Thought I Understood the American Right. Trump Proved Me Wrong - IBM
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/11/magazine/i-thought-i-understood-the-american-right-trump-proved-me-wrong.html
======
gamechangr
"Another reason, though, is that historians of conservatism, like historians
in general, tend to be liberal...."

Fitting then... - the article is from a Liberal in the NY Times explaining
Conservatism.

~~~
tasty_freeze
Why do you think that it irony? It seems like self awareness to me.

~~~
gamechangr
The quote goes on to say that liberals are "too polite". That's not self
awareness. We are many things, but polite???

We literally hurled every accusation/generalization imaginable at trump
supporters.

